# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] πρόβλημα με πλακέτα

## kionezakos

γεια σας παιδιά σήμερα το κλιματιστικό μου έκανε κάτι νερα  το έκλεινα και η εξωτερική μονάδα δούλευε μονή τις ότι και να έκανα έτσι αποφάσισα να βγάλω την πλακέτα να δω αν είναι κανένα από τα ρελε και είδα αυτό στις φώτο. θα ηθελα να μου πείτε πως να το ζητήσω και πια είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά του .

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## pliktras

Καλημέρα.Αυτο που τράβηξες φωτογραφία δεν είναι ρελέ.Αν βλέπω καλά RC είναι και φαίνεται σαν σκασμενο

----------


## kionezakos

ναι το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ρελε φίλε μου είπα ότι το άνοιξα να δω αν είναι ρελε και τελικά είδα αυτο και είπα να το αλλάξω άλλα δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς το ζητάνε 


> Καλημέρα.Αυτο που τράβηξες φωτογραφία δεν είναι ρελέ.Αν βλέπω καλά RC είναι και φαίνεται σαν σκασμενο

----------


## pliktras

Βγαλτο από πάνω πήγαινε στο φανό ή πάρε την πλακέτα και θα σου δώσει αντιστοιχο εξαρτήμα....Αλλά πολύ πιθανόν να έχεις θέματα στην πλακέτα...Άμα πιστεύεις ότι δε θα κάνεις ζημιά και ξέρεις δες το .Αλλιώς πήγαινε το σε κάποιο που επισκευάζει πλακετες...Αυτές οι πλακέτες είναι γενικά παιχνίδι στην επισκευή στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστο..

----------

